# My 3 Year Old On Atv



## Juan (Mar 31, 2009)

Below is a "you tube" link to a video of my son, 3 at the time this was taken last summer, doing donuts on his atv.


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

Great video! I will be extremely glad if they lift the ban on selling the small atvs for the little guys. I will run asap to get one for my GS then.


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

Sweeeeet!!









Very nice. My daughters beg for an ATV every time we pass by the Fun Center. We have a larger one they ride and drive but the little ones would be awesome for them.

Have a great summer!!!!! 
Tony


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

In Texas its against the Law to put anyone on an ATV under 12 without proper eyewear, gloves, boots, and protective clothing.

Obviously Brenden is not from Texas.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Looks like he was having a blast.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

That is great. What will he be doing when he's 16. "Dad watch me get 100ft of air!!!!"


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

BTW...in Oregon you have to be 7 years old to ride on public land *and* have a valid ATV Safty Education Card.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Great video! But whatever you do, don't let him eat that ATV. It contains way too much lead! Otherwise, it would be OK.









(NOTE: Just a bit of a political statement - as in poking fun at those idiots!)

Mike


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

Scoutr2 said:


> Great video! But whatever you do, don't let him eat that ATV. It contains way too much lead! Otherwise, it would be OK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> BTW...in Oregon you have to be 7 years old to ride on public land *and* have a valid ATV Safty Education Card.


Close but that's only for motorcycles.

MINIMUM AGE: There is no minimum age for quad or 3-wheeled ATVs. Minimum age for off-road motorcycles is 7 years old.

Oregon is the only State without a minimum age or size based on engine size, instead they did the right right and developed Fit Rider, which I think was a great way to go as my kids don't fit a 90cc ATV even close. However looking at the video his son wouldn't meet the rider fit requirements... yet.









RIDER FIT: Class I operators (quads and 3-wheelers) 15 and under must now meet all the following minimum physical size requirements in relationship to the vehicle:
1. Brake Reach: With hands placed in the normal operating position and fingers straight out, the first joint (from the tip) of the middle finger will extend beyond the brake lever and clutch.
2. Leg Length: While sitting and with their feet on the pegs, the knee must be bent at least 45 degrees.
3. Grip Reach: While sitting upright on the quad with hands on the handle bars and not leaning forward, there must be a distinct angle between the upper arm and the forearm, and;
4. The rider must be able to turn the handle bars from lock to lock while maintaining grip on the handle bars and maintaining throttle and brake control.
5. Disabled riders are allowed to use prosthetic devices or modified or adaptive equipment to achieve rider fit.


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

I find it amazing and hypocritical that our government will go to such stupid lengths to protect our kids by banning ATV's because the kids might eat them, yet nothing is said about banning the # 1 killer of young kids in accidents ....Automobiles.

Same as they will sent out the SWAT team to arrest a person with 1/4 oz of marijuana, yet booze kills every day and they support it and tax it.....

Go figure.

C


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> Close but that's only for motorcycles.


But motorcycles *ARE* the only thing that counts.









...just kidding, I'd love to ride a quad someday.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> ...just kidding, I'd love to ride a quad someday.


Be still my heart....


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I'd love to ride a quad someday.


Kinda like riding a sofa i'd think ...


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

When I was 3 I always enjoyed riding in the rear window ledge of my dads Chevelle....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

battalionchief3 said:


> When I was 3 I always enjoyed riding in the rear window ledge of my dads Chevelle....


Sure...

Ever ride in a camper and lay in the top bunk to watch on coming traffic? Not sure that was even against the law back then.


----------

